# Has Anyone Ever Used........?



## DomesticEspresso (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi there,

I was surfing the net last night and found a site called Sea Island Coffee Ltd. Has anyone ever used this company before and if so are the coffees they put out any good. It seems to be all high end coffees that they have and i am interested as some would be nice for xmas gifts etc... They do a lovely little wooden barrel with the Jamaica Blue Mountain and various sealling jars/tins in nice gift box ideas. Any info would be much appreciated and hey maybe it may interest you guys for gift ideas also.


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

not used them myself - did see their stand at Caffe Culture. Can't see myself buying there personally - too much emphasis on rarity rather than quality, plus - Kopi Luwak Collection... No thanks. If you do try them however, let us know what you think - I try to be open to changing my mind.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Just had a peek at their website. Prices on the high side for smaller quantities.


----------



## awlred (Mar 10, 2009)

I agree with Roland. The focus of the webshop seems so far removed from what interests me, personally, in coffee.

A more interesting coffee gift for me would be something like a triple process pack. Though I've had them before, it's always interesting to see what changing the processing method does in the cup and humbles me slightly as to the great amount of work and attention the farm/processing mill gives and the influence they make miles before it's touched by a barista or a roaster.


----------



## KopiLuwak (Nov 4, 2010)

an interesting christmas gift would be a kopi luwak coffee bean covered with melted hersheys chocolate(or dark chocolate). make it pretty by tying it up on a colored cellophanes with a ribbon.


----------

